# Project GTST Nearly Finished & The Transformation From 2005



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well after 2 1/2 years the transformation is almost complete.
Never expected the car to end up as it has but delighted with how it's shaping up now - not long until we start testing hopefully.
i can't think of many other 10 year old cars i would have ever have been mad enough to want to modify to this level but that's Skylines for you.
Would the cash have been better spent elsewhere - yep BUT you only live once & I wouldnt change a thing.


Car in 2005 - after first mods & running 385bhp









Car in 2006 after some amazing work by Gary @ GT Art - running 820bhp atw on RB25 & std gearbox & IRS suspension (9.93 @ 141)









Car in 2007 after incredible work by Andy Robinson & his team & Gary & Team @ GT Art.
Now running an RB26 & Airshifter & drag chassis & suspension.
A Lot of weight saved & lot more power than 06











































Really looking forward to seeing what the car can do over the next 12 - 18 months, will take a fair bit of setting up but at least the major work is done now. Bonkers when I look back at 05 but hoping now that a GTST can mix it with the rest.


----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

That is class! Im hoping to go totb this year if not next year, cant wait to your car up close. 

Bet it sounds great and looks like some really good work on the car :thumbsup: 

This has been my favourite skyline gtst since your article in Redline!

Has it still got same amount of power or you running higher this year?

James


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Really impressive development !


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Just something else John 

Cannot wait to see this run.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

well done John, its come a long way that for sure! :clap: 
cant wait to see the results.
2 words for you...... mad bastard!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great to see the car nearing completion. Best of luck with it all.

Are you likely to be at the Brighton Speed Trials with it again later this year ?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Hi mate

Would be nice to be there again - depends on grip really & will have a better idea after a few test runs  




Daz said:


> Great to see the car nearing completion. Best of luck with it all.
> 
> Are you likely to be at the Brighton Speed Trials with it again later this year ?



Mad is probably i word i'd agree with - lol 


Totalburnout said:


> well done John, its come a long way that for sure! :clap:
> cant wait to see the results.
> 2 words for you...... mad bastard!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

trackday addict said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Would be nice to be there again - depends on grip really & will have a better idea after a few test runs


That's understandable ... traction is an issue for a lot of cars down there - especially the first part of the 1/4 which is particualrly bumpy.

Keep us updated with times achieved, etc mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

John your a nutter mate. 

Car is looking great, :clap: I'm sure you will get some good results with that, best of luck. 

It's just a tad disappointing that you've gone for an RB26, I understand why, but it was the world quickest GTS-t and sadly you can't say that anymore. 

Andy.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Why cant we say it's teh quickest Andy?

99% of all other darg GTST's in Japan, Australia are all on the RB30 with a 26 head.

The plan this year was not to tie our hands behind our backs & to compete on a like for like basis.
We still have the RB25 from last year & will drop it into the gear at the end of the year to drop last years RB25 times further hopefully  



Andy Hornsby said:


> Wow!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> John your a nutter mate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> 99% of all other darg GTST's in Japan, Australia are all on the RB30 with a 26 head.


That's why I said I understand why you have gone down this route John. It's just no longer a GTS-t really IMO, neither are the others either TBH. 

Once you start changing the cars to this extent they are drag specials with a Skyline body. Amazing in their own right, but you just can't claim there still GTS-t's. 

That's why your time last year was so bloody good mate. Delighted to here you planning a few runs with the RB25.:smokin: With that new back end, the time should be outstanding,  best of luck.:chuckle: That time should stand for a wee while!!

Having said that, your times last year didn't indicate that your hands were tied behind your back.:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Andy.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Whoops didnt realise how many typos were in my previous email !!  
that's what happens when you log on at work !! :chuckle: 

Thanks Andy & I do look forward to setting hopefully some interesting times on the RB26 & the RB25 at some stage hopefully  



Andy Hornsby said:


> That's why I said I understand why you have gone down this route John. It's just no longer a GTS-t really IMO, neither are the others either TBH.
> 
> Once you start changing the cars to this extent they are drag specials with a Skyline body. Amazing in their own right, but you just can't claim there still GTS-t's.
> 
> ...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Andy Hornsby said:


> That's why I said I understand why you have gone down this route John. It's just no longer a GTS-t really IMO, neither are the others either TBH.
> 
> Once you start changing the cars to this extent they are drag specials with a Skyline body. Amazing in their own right, but you just can't claim there still GTS-t's.




Its awesome,unbelievable,but tbh: Its not a Skyline anymore.

Its a rollcage with Skyline GTS-T parts and a RB26 engine


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

yeh yeh & all the other Skyline drag cars out there are standard as well  
At the end of the day why on earth do I want to continue to pour money into a car that is handicapped compared to others in other countries to try & keep it road legal etc?.

There always come a time when a decision has to be made & it's now been made to concentrate on drag. The challenge is to make this competitive against other worldwide GTST's & if they are running RB 26/30's or tubbed rear ends then sorry but why should I apologise for doing the same?.

It's not spaceframed, it's 100% conforming to the rules, it's the original shell etc etc.




EvolutionVI said:


> Its awesome,unbelievable,but tbh: Its not a Skyline anymore.
> 
> Its a rollcage with Skyline GTS-T parts and a RB26 engine


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Please don't let this thread go down this route guys, it's not what I intended by my reply, sorry if any offense was caused.

Andy.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> yeh yeh & all the other Skyline drag cars out there are standard as well


No,but a Skyline is a car,build from Nissan,maybe modified or whatever,but if someone puts different chassis,front and rear axle........ in it,its not longer a Skyline.


The car looks awesome,the mechanical part is for sure perfect etc..... but to say its a GTST is a bit much,dont you think. What parts are left,from the GTST:nervous:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Ok not going to get hung up on this as to be honest you can never please everyone & wouldnt life be boring if we all agreed :chuckle: 

I see your point but let's just say how standard are most serious drag cars out there ?.

Still RWD, still the GTST shell, when the RB25 goes in still the original engine etc. 

The rules are the rules & we have been through them numerous times to make sure the car complies.

also want to run it in another series next year against V'8's where we will no doubt get our arses whipped but will be great fun doing so :flame: 




EvolutionVI said:


> No,but a Skyline is a car,build from Nissan,maybe modified or whatever,but if someone puts different chassis,front and rear axle........ in it,its not longer a Skyline.
> 
> 
> The car looks awesome,the mechanical part is for sure perfect etc..... but to say its a GTST is a bit much,dont you think. What parts are left,from the GTST:nervous:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> Ok not going to get hung up on this as to be honest you can never please everyone & wouldnt life be boring if we all agreed :chuckle:
> 
> I see your point but let's just say how standard are most serious drag cars out there ?.


I see your point too,and as i said,its a great unbelieveable work and car,that you made,so :thumbsup: 

Cant wait to see it in action:clap:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

christ alive!

wow


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looking awsome that mate, looking forward to seeing it run


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

If I may, I'd just like to say I have huge respect to John for sticking with this, I ran alongside the GTST when it was being tested at Millbrook and also for fun at Santa Pod and I'll never forget how it was like my 12 sec quarter felt like I was suddenly going backwards as it came on boost and shot past... 

Once the standard configuration suspension was sorted the GTST pretty much worked straight out of the box and every target set for the car was achieved with the RB25 and the standard gearbox and axle - 9.93 fer chris sakes.... it had nothing more to to prove in my opinion. 

Now I've seen the car I can understand where John's coming from now as he could easily have had a season of busted half shafts, knocking off a few tenths here and there... but instead he's chosen to move on to whole other level!

The car is now a state of the art piece of engineering, it IS still a Skyline, I had a good look around and underneath it yesterday and the original car is very much still there. It looks to me like a lot of the modifications are essential and are about safety, and about handling the power. 

The car has world record potential and an unmodified GTST shell would be unsafe at the speeds and power this car will be making. I sat in the car yesterday and I can honestly say that John is going to need balls of steel!! and I can't wait to see it run....


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Just stunning:bowdown1: 
I dread to think how much all this must of cost but im sure you believe its worth every penny.:chuckle:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Well said, blue34.

John, please keep us posted! 

Awesome mate.

Henk


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Awesome work there, the car is still every bit the GTS-T IMO. Best of luck for acchieving some awesome times


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

whos the air shifter by?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

It's a 5 speed jerico box



Haribo said:


> whos the air shifter by?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTS*

John,

Great to see those pictures, its great more people are getting serious about Drag Racing. There is now no reason why you couldnt run against / compare to the other tubbed rear ended V8's out there, the extremity that you have gone to is the same as those cars as well as the spec which is made for less than running 8's.

If you cant get grip with that back end ( which is essentially then same as any backhalved drag car regardless of body ) then you are doing something wrong.

I also totally agree that its not really a Skyline anymore in the traditional senseand thats a shame considering that the car didnt get a chance to do something real when it was a ''normal'' GTS. 9.9 wasnt good for what the car was obviously capable of and its a shame that you gave up on doing it that way, thats whats fun I feel. My opinion is that the backhalved idea is great to get lower numbers and they will happen if you have the power but equally from a club and spectators point of view I think it would have been respected more if you'd done it with a real GTS body and overcome the engineering to make it do it but each to thier own and how great it looks for the route you chose as its no easy job to do what they have done.

With that said I dont suppose the backhalf arrangement will be a walk in the park setup wise, just look at Dee's Supra which has the same kind of arrangement and how much trouble he has.

Good luck and hopefully Gary can finish the engine for you to get out quickly.

Great pictures 

Andy


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Cheers Andy for the comments,

I'm really not going to get into the is it a GTST anymore routine as i have NO doubt there will be 25 different views on it  

yep shame we couldnt improve on the 9.9 last year BUT there are so few events & the costs associated with saving a 10th here or there didnt add up.
Also in Australia & elsewhere they have no issue with tubbing or running RB 26's etc & are happy to still call them GTST's or GTR's where the case may be so easy decision really to look at the bigger picture 

For me the main area to conform to has to be the rules if any are set & 100% concentration has gone into that area & beyond ie/ cage legal to 7.5 etc etc.

You know how much these bloody things cost to run & build & i only want to do this once without having to go back time & time again hence the extreme build.

be good to line up at some stage when both cars are set up properly - be good viewing maybe? :smokin: 

cheers
John



Andy Barnes said:


> John,
> 
> Great to see those pictures, its great more people are getting serious about Drag Racing. There is now no reason why you couldnt run against / compare to the other tubbed rear ended V8's out there, the extremity that you have gone to is the same as those cars as well as the spec which is made for less than running 8's.
> 
> ...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

John mate who cares what anyone else thinks.:blahblah: :blahblah: 
It still is a Skyline.
Fair play to you.
She will do some serious damage to the records.:thumbsup: 

Well done.

Mick


----------



## Sabre (Mar 22, 2007)

That is very very sweet


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow, another fantastic transformation this year John!! Don't take any notice of those who try to knock it. 

A stunning piece of engineering that - and an obvious financial investment that speaks volumes for the level of commitment you as an individual has put into this car.

Really hope you break some records with it this year :thumbsup: 

Have huge fun out there.

Miguel.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Miguel,

The plan was always to look at this as a 5 year journey & we are only at the start of year 2  
I guess the main thing to try & have is patience in this game as things never happen overnight BUTwe are ticking the right boxes along the way hopefully.
I won't rush testing this year & fingers crossed the car will be set up properly for Rotorstock in August & 100% set up by the time we get to the Japshow Finale in October  



Newera said:


> Wow, another fantastic transformation this year John!! Don't take any notice of those who try to knock it.
> 
> A stunning piece of engineering that - and an obvious financial investment that speaks volumes for the level of commitment you as an individual has put into this car.
> 
> ...



Cheers Mick & be great to see you in the Super Lemon this weekend.
p.s - congrats on putting a team together fo TOTB in the time you had - was never going to be easy -well done mate 

John mate who cares what anyone else thinks. 
It still is a Skyline.
Fair play to you.
She will do some serious damage to the records. 

Well done.

Mick


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

When/where will you be testing/running John? Awesome machine, cant wait to see it run again.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

is their a top speed record that you can try for aswell,or has the drag focus gone to far for that?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

To be honest it had not crossed my mind, would mean altering all of the gear ratios etc.
One step at a time, i want to just get it up & running first more than anything.
Would be interesting to see what the top speed would be at some stage but again depends on how stable it would be etc - one for the future at some stage maybe?. 



JapFreak786 said:


> is their a top speed record that you can try for aswell,or has the drag focus gone to far for that?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Fantastic weekend in terms of progress & a huge huge thankyou to Gary, Brent & Niko @ Gt Art - Gary you are a lunatic 38 hour days without a break are Not good - but thanks mate  

Big thankyou to Andy Robinson as well who also was happy to be up at the crack of dawn on a Sunday morning.

Real shame about todays weather or we could have been testing at Shakespeare this afternoon which is pretty amazing when you think the car was a bare shell back in March this year.
4 months is a very special bloody build time for what is basically a new car from the ground up.

I'm not going to make any stupid claims about the car as what;s the point & it tempts fate & it will take time no doubt to bed in & learn but it's just fantastic to be sat in it after all this time & be able to run through the gears (even if it was on axle stands -:chuckle: )

Praying for decent weather now (as we all are I know) to at least get it back on the strip - god knows i need the practice

quick video below taken saturday showing teh car being started for the first ever time
DropShots Day

Engine sounds amazing & huge thanks to Gary & team again who have really put themselves out (bonus was the final weighing session including all fluids which shows we have saved over 260 kgs from last year)  

DropShots Day


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

That sounds hard as nails matey! Awesome. Must be a fantastic feeling firing it up again. I cannot wait 'til I get to experience that feeling


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

You'll get there soon Bryn mate - look at how much you have done this year mostly by yourself  :smokin:  
Be fantastic to see you roll it out  



sideways.taff said:


> That sounds hard as nails matey! Awesome. Must be a fantastic feeling firing it up again. I cannot wait 'til I get to experience that feeling


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent news Jon. It will be great to see the car back on the track, even better than before


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Video of ProjectGTST on the GTaRt dyno*

John - I took this video clip of the GTsT last night on the dyno at GTaRT. It sounds incredible...

and for anyone that asks no that's not a big exhaust... lol it's the extractor for the side exhaust outlet... I saw a peak of 891BHP at the wheels....


http://www.motovideo.co.uk/projectgtst3.mpg

and later that evening mine made 588 atw at 1.25bar.... 

A good evenings work by Gary!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

if anyone has ever seen the film "Forbidden Planet" it sounds like the monster with almost unlimited power....


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

fantastic thanks Malc  

Glad your car is fine as well after the bloody floods - great figures :smokin:


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

trackday addict said:


> Well after 2 1/2 years the transformation is almost complete.
> Never expected the car to end up as it has but delighted with how it's shaping up now - not long until we start testing hopefully.
> i can't think of many other 10 year old cars i would have ever have been mad enough to want to modify to this level but that's Skylines for you.
> Would the cash have been better spent elsewhere - yep BUT you only live once & I wouldnt change a thing.
> ...



 Just a skyline shell and engine, rest looks likes a funny car setup. not my thing but if it makes you happy thats the main thing.


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

I just love the workmanship, it looks beautiful


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Fantastic transformation of project GTST in the last few months John:smokin: 

Look forward to the impending shakedown runs, are you bricking it yet?:chuckle:


----------

